# diesel consumption



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi ,ive just returned from france ,and i seemed to use alot of diesel in my 2.0 litre fiat .On the way back i used two tanks to get me back to dover about 310 miles and put in 30 quid to get back to home ,150 miles .i normaly cruise at about 70 or 75 ,is my right foot to heavy ,its been remapped by the way ,any thoughts thanks gary


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say without doubt that if you are wanting economy, you aren't going to get it cruising at 70 to 75, especially with a 2 litre engine that must be working very hard to do it. Motorhomes have a co-efficient of drag only equalled by that of a breeze block. If you don't believe it, just force yourself to keep your cruising speed down to 60 and just see what a difference that makes - reduce it to 50 and you'll be astonished - bored stiff maybe but astonished!



ozwhit said:


> hi ,ive just returned from france ,and i seemed to use alot of diesel in my 2.0 litre fiat .On the way back i used two tanks to get me back to dover about 310 miles and put in 30 quid to get back to home ,150 miles .i normaly cruise at about 70 or 75 ,is my right foot to heavy ,its been remapped by the way ,any thoughts thanks gary


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I recently bought a car that shows your instantaneous MPG - the difference from 80 to 60 is astonishing - I'm sure the same is prportionally correct in a MH.


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

Too heavy on that right foot by far, if economy is what your after.I did a trip to Scotland last year i managed over nearly 400 miles on 75ltrs of fuel in a 2.0 ltr diesel. Keep your speed between 50-60mph and 25-30 miles to the gallon is easily achievable.

Chris


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi I have just travled to Spain none toll, in a Sprinter 2.9 310 MWB self converted and have done 520 mile's on 70.5 litre's of disel I carried a spare can just in case but filled up as soon as the fuel light came on I know it's Motorhoming on the cheap (500 miles on a tankful) but it's all we have and it's great fun :lol: 

Brian and Nod


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*"i normaly cruise at about 70 or 75 ,is my right foot to heavy ,its been remapped by the way ,any thoughts"*

"Any thoughts"......................................you bet,SLOW down   

Gary


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*mpg*

We have just done a round trip of 450 miles in our 2.8 fiat A-class I do put my foot down and cruise around 70/75 unfortunately we used around 110ltrs of diesel, not good I know but I like to get to where we are going.
I'm sure I could do much better if I kept it around 50mph but its very hard to keep the m/h reigned in lol


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: mpg*



Codfinger said:


> We have just done a round trip of 450 miles in our 2.8 fiat A-class I do put my foot down and cruise around 70/75 unfortunately we used around 110ltrs of diesel, not good I know but I like to get to where we are going.
> I'm sure I could do much better if I kept it around 50mph but its very hard to keep the m/h reigned in lol


Im the same i loose the will to live going to slow!! either that or ill end in a crash as i find it hard to concentrate when going slow on a MW!!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ozwhit,

There's really only 2 issues: -

1. How fast can you afford to go?

2. How fast can you safely go?

Answer those questions and you're sorted.

I get 22mpg from a 2.8jtd A class weighing 4 tonnes. At 70 mph and it's been remapped.

If you're worrying about fuel cost, please don't think about the depreciation!

David


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We were late setting of the other day and drove from Durham to York in a rush. I kept above 70 but not going over 80 all the way down the A1. The result was 21.8 MPG

We left York and traveled to S****horpe and then down to Cambridge and our normal speed of about 58 to 60 Mph. The result was 29.7 MPG

This was in a 2.2 130bhp Tranist 3500kgs complete with the aerodynamics of a brick (A luton) 

Its your money and your speed. You make the choice


Richard...


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

The more I read this and the more I read the replies, the more I think 'ol ozwhit is winding us up !



ozwhit said:


> hi ,ive just returned from france ,and i seemed to use alot of diesel in my 2.0 litre fiat .On the way back i used two tanks to get me back to dover about 310 miles and put in 30 quid to get back to home ,150 miles .i normaly cruise at about 70 or 75 ,is my right foot to heavy ,its been remapped by the way ,any thoughts thanks gary


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Remember, of course, that the wind direction has a bearing on your MPG. I have sailed down to the East Kent coast with hardly a feather on the money pedal but buried it in the shagpile to get back home again.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

tviall said:


> Remember, of course, that the wind direction has a bearing on your MPG. I have sailed down to the East Kent coast with hardly a feather on the money pedal but buried it in the shagpile to get back home again.


Shagpile? in a Ducato?


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Mines a 2.0 jtd and i can get 28 on a decent run on the motorway at 57-60mph but as soon as i go up to 70 it drops quite a bit but i average 25mpg and a bit so happy with that.They do say that 57 is the most economical speed but i know some of the bigger deisels can run a lot faster and still return a decent mpg.I do tend to run most of the time at 60 because when i'm in the van i'm on holiday and so not in a hurry to get anywhere fast.
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

ozwhit said:


> hi ,ive just returned from france ,and i seemed to use alot of diesel in my 2.0 litre fiat .On the way back i used two tanks to get me back to dover about 310 miles and put in 30 quid to get back to home ,150 miles .i normaly cruise at about 70 or 75 ,is my right foot to heavy ,its been remapped by the way ,any thoughts thanks gary


Just read you post properly Gary and i have just come back from Belgium/ Holland and i filled up in Antwerp ran up to Amsterdam and a few stops in Holland and then filled up in Bruges on way back 338 miles and 59 litres so you either have a hole in your tank or a very small tank
Rob


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm You've done your homework rebbyvid and I must admit now that I've studied ozwhit's post - prompted by what you had to say - there does seem to be something amiss that can't be explained by ozwhit's penchant for speed. Assuming he's got the standard 80ltr Ducato tank and not a modified Tate & Lyle can, and assuming his UK diesel cost him £1/litre (for ease of reckoning), Oswhit appears to be saying he used no less than 190 litres for 460 miles. 190 litres = 42 gallons which calculates out at 11 mpg.

He's serious ! And you've got a point, rebbyvid, when you say he's got a hole in his tank!

The first thing that springs to mind is the injector seals. If one of those has gone it would be spraying out diesel at a high rate of knots. See if there's a puddle of diesel underneath where it's parked.



rebbyvid said:


> ozwhit said:
> 
> 
> > hi ,ive just returned from france ,and i seemed to use alot of diesel in my 2.0 litre fiat .On the way back i used two tanks to get me back to dover about 310 miles and put in 30 quid to get back to home ,150 miles .i normaly cruise at about 70 or 75 ,is my right foot to heavy ,its been remapped by the way ,any thoughts thanks gary
> ...


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Bet you wish you never asked now!


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all ,i dont think my injectors are leaking ,im gonna take that lead out of my right shoe ,im going to brim my tank today and conduct a test ,over a thirty mile run ,to see what it returns ,at say 65 mph id be happy with 20 to 25 mpg ,ill report back later ,watch this space :!: .


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

ozwhit said:


> hi all ,i dont think my injectors are leaking ,im gonna take that lead out of my right shoe ,im going to brim my tank today and conduct a test ,over a thirty mile run ,to see what it returns ,at say 65 mph id be happy with 20 to 25 mpg ,ill report back later ,watch this space :!: .


Gary if you use the log book it will do it for you and you can tell how and when your getting your best consumption.
Rob


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I use an spread sheet to monitor mine.
It does help


----------

